# Becoming a Makeup Artist



## ZoeMcQuaid (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,
  	This evening I have been trawling the web trying to get some information on how I can become a makeup artist. It has been a dream of mine for a while now, and I have finally decided to do something about it.
  	For the moment, I am going to try and learn the basics through some books and online tutorials. I have just purchased three books;

  	Kevyn Aucoin - Making Faces
  	Rae Morris - Makeup the Ultimate Guide
  	Scott Barnes - About Face

  	Could you let me know if you think these will be of any help for me? Are there any other books you think would be in my interest to purchase?

  	I also purchased some face charts to do some ideas on.

  	My plan is to basically learn some basics, and then hopefully go to the AOFM makeup school in London to do one of their courses.
  	I just wanted opinions on if this plan is a good idea, if not, what should i be doing, what online tutorials are great for learning and is there any more information i should know?

  	This is my first post on this site 

  	I look forward to hearing from you

  	zoe xxx


----------



## Amarillomakeup (Feb 24, 2014)

I think a good place to start is learning the basics from your books.  The one I recommend most for beginners is the Makeup Bible by Robert Jones.  I know he's known for his training with Mary Kay, but you cannot beat his simplicity.  It really is bare bones basics.  The next thing I recommend it applying at some makeup retailers.  You will get precious time practicing while being paid and hopefully receiving gratis product to help supplement your kit.  If you have the funds, makeup school can be helpful...but you should also spend some time learning business, marketing, graphic design, and book keeping.  Being a freelance makeup artist means running your own business, so you'll wear many hats.  I saw another thread that might help you in your search:
  http://www.specktra.net/t/162232/is-going-to-a-makeup-school-worth-it

  Hope this was helpful.


----------

